# Lindberg '48 Lincoln



## philo426 (Mar 4, 2009)

Re-started this build after I put it away in 2009;


----------



## s.moe (Jul 18, 2011)

philo426.......Build's got a great looking start to it....Really like the color choice's and those wide whitewall's.......Hope you post more pic's of it when completed........I've been thinking of building this kit myself....Was suprized when I opened the box and found that there was no solid molded body to it......A first for me.....

MOE.


----------



## philo426 (Mar 4, 2009)

Yes! I had to use 2-part 5 minute epoxy to attach the fenders to allow for adjustments as it sets to get proper alignment.The attachment points for the fenders are not real great either!


----------



## s.moe (Jul 18, 2011)

philo426.....Thank's for the head's-up on it.....Any other problem's that I need to look out for ????

MOE.


----------



## philo426 (Mar 4, 2009)

AS a follow -up on the fenders;I recommend that you first put the drivers side on and let it dry once aligned.Then put the passenger side on with the epoxy.Remove the grille from the sprue and use it to align the fenders ,ensuring that they are level.


----------



## s.moe (Jul 18, 2011)

philo426....Will do and thank's for the Advice...:thumbsup:

MOE.


----------



## philo426 (Mar 4, 2009)

Sure!any other questions just ask!


----------



## philo426 (Mar 4, 2009)

Here is the underside!


----------



## Schwinnster (Sep 5, 2011)

Got this kit myself a few months ago-- haven't decided just what I'm going to do with it yet, but thanks for the tips on assembling the fenders. Nice tip on using the grille to help align them :thumbsup: Love the colors, and looking forward to more progress pics


----------



## philo426 (Mar 4, 2009)

THanks!


----------



## philo426 (Mar 4, 2009)

Finished it up today!I am pleased with the results.


----------



## scottnkat (May 11, 2006)

looks good - love the color


----------



## 71 Charger 500 (Jan 27, 2011)

Does this kit have a flathead V-8 in it?


----------



## philo426 (Mar 4, 2009)

No V-12


----------



## CorvairJim (Dec 16, 2011)

Looks great to me. Just one question: Is the rear bumper supposed to stand out that far from the body?


----------



## philo426 (Mar 4, 2009)

THe chassis I used has an extended rear bumper so I may have to make some sort of deck or valance so that it doesn't look so funny!


----------



## 71 Charger 500 (Jan 27, 2011)

philo426 said:


> No V-12


Thanks, I thought it looked bigger than a V-8 but I wasn't certain. Thanks for the picture of the engine bay, looks sharp!

Mo


----------



## Schwinnster (Sep 5, 2011)

Nice detailing work you've done. Shame that V-12 flattie couldn't be a 'whole' engine-- not just the top half of it, but..... what is showing looks very cool:thumbsup:

Colors look great. Wonder if that rear bumper can be slid in closer 

I've decided to make a _'Weird-oh's'_ out of mine. Going to put _'Daddy, the way out suburbanite'_ driving it, with the 'Weird-oh's' slicks and engine in it also.


----------



## philo426 (Mar 4, 2009)

thats one way to go!


----------



## Rns1016 (Dec 29, 2011)

Can we all say chrome? Looks good....


----------



## s.moe (Jul 18, 2011)

Philo426.....I think your build's turned out Great......I've been following it's progress, Both here and over on the MCM site....Nice job on it.....

MOE.


----------



## philo426 (Mar 4, 2009)

Thanks! Moe!


----------



## philo426 (Mar 4, 2009)

I decided to make a rear valence panel because the gap looked a little funny!


----------



## philo426 (Mar 4, 2009)

Looks better with the rear valance!


----------



## scottnkat (May 11, 2006)

looks sharp!! I like it - it certainly does improve it


----------



## CorvairJim (Dec 16, 2011)

Oh yeah! That's what I'm talkin' 'bout! A little scratchbuilding goes a long way to correct those little miscues in old model tooling. Great job, Philo. :thumbsup:


----------



## philo426 (Mar 4, 2009)

THanks!


----------



## Schwinnster (Sep 5, 2011)

philo426 said:


> Looks better with the rear valance! QUOTE]
> 
> :thumbsup::thumbsup: Yep! _Much_ better, and nice to see a bit more of that color on it. Just something about that color seems to be grabbing me. Might it be a Lincoln color?


----------



## philo426 (Mar 4, 2009)

No a custom -mix i call "Monsoon Maroon"


----------



## Schwinnster (Sep 5, 2011)

*Cool!* _Nice_ color-- goes so well with the tan :thumbsup: Thanks!


----------

